# Dvd decoder



## cdpaine (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi,
Looking for a dvd decoder free? I replaced my Hard drive after it crashed and burned. I can't find any decoder for my Mat****a dvd drive? Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What specific "decoder" are you talking about? There normally isn't a decoder for a specific model of CD/DVD drive.


----------



## cdpaine (Feb 21, 2005)

When I try to play a dvd on windows media player I recieve an error message that I need to instal a decoder? The trouble shoot screen comes up and offers 4 or 5 possible down loads. Windvd, etc. They all cost and I was wondering if there is any free ones out there? I bought my laptop used and it didn't come with an decoder disk?

Thanks


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

cdpaine said:


> When I try to play a dvd on windows media player I recieve an error message that I need to instal a decoder? The trouble shoot screen comes up and offers 4 or 5 possible down loads. Windvd, etc. They all cost and I was wondering if there is any free ones out there? I bought my laptop used and it didn't come with an decoder disk?
> 
> Thanks


 if you got a cd/dvd with your dvd drive then look on that.

usually a dvd movie player is included that has been tested good 
for that drive.


----------



## cdpaine (Feb 21, 2005)

no cd thats why I want to download?


----------



## kenleekenlee (Jan 2, 2007)

ffdshow. http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FFDShow.htm Seriously. It's free, open source, fast, etc.


----------

